# Favorite/Recommended Fire Apps



## Betsy the Quilter

We started discussing this in the "How Many Apps Do You Have on Your Fire" thread, but I thought it deserved its own app.

Got an app for the Fire that you absolutely love? Tell us about it here! If you can, a link would be great!

(You're welcome to to tell us about apps you use that need to be sideloaded, but please indicate that.)

Right now, I'm playing Jelly Defense a lot!



Betsy


----------



## TessM

I'm on my phone so I can't post a link but I love allrecipes dinner spinner app. I had it for my iPhone and now for my fire. The Limehouse chicken recipe is great (had it for dinner last night)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

_<<I added the link for you! --Betsy>>_


----------



## BMathison

Hello my name is Beth and I am an Angry Birds addict.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BMathison said:


> Hello my name is Beth and I am an Angry Birds addict.


LOL! Have a lot of those here. We should probably start an AB thread in NQK where people, no matter their device, could join in and share tips and a twelve-step program....

Here's my recommendation:



Regularly $4.99, but right now on sale for $1.99.

I've tried it out, views PDFs well and allows annotation pretty easily. I know a lot of our members do that...

Betsy


----------



## Hans Cummings

I'll second Allrecipes. It's very, very useful.

I also have Angry Birds and play it far too much. 

I've also been using ezPDFReader a lot, far better than the default PDF handling on the Fire and superior even to Adobe Acrobat.


----------



## StephanieJ

I'm sure most of us already use it but my most used is Tapatalk!

http://www.amazon.com/QUOORD-SYSTEMS-LIMITED-Taptalk-Developement/dp/B0055ELS7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1323094307&sr=1-1

We need a wish list thread too! I wish there were an app for W.E.L.D.E.R. and also a decent Craigslist app. I LOVE Craigslist Pro on my iPhone, I wish I could use it on my computer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's a game  that I can waste time with for HOURS. It's called 'Random Mahjong'; this is a link to the free version but there's an 'ad free' version for $1.99. . . .it actually came up for free a while back.

There's also a 'Yahtzee' knockoff called "Simple Dice" that is good if you've just got a few minutes:  You can play a round pretty quickly. This link is to the paid version (only 99¢) but there's a free version as well, which is actually the one I've got.


----------



## TessM

Thanks Betsy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Have a lot of those here. We should probably start an AB thread in NQK where people, no matter their device, could join in and share tips and a twelve-step program....
> 
> Here's my recommendation:
> 
> 
> 
> Regularly $4.99, but right now on sale for $1.99.
> 
> I've tried it out, views PDFs well and allows annotation pretty easily. I know a lot of our members do that...
> 
> Betsy


Hmmm. . . I don't need PDF that often and have an acceptable reader already. Not sure I feel the need to pay for the added functionality, but this looks like one to pay attention to and maybe grab it if it goes free. (Amazon people, are you listening?  )


----------



## Xopher

Tapatalk. Easy access to forums, like here!

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## Hoosiermama

1. Wifi Transport. Allows you to connect to the Fire with any FTP client via your wireless network. No more hooking up to the computer with the cable.
2. TV Listings: great for seeing what ELSE is on TV.
3. IStory Books: A collection of interactive books for little ones. My grandson LOVES the sounds!
4. Tapatalk


----------



## Raffeer

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's a game  that I can waste time with for HOURS. It's called 'Random Mahjong'; this is a link to the free version but there's an 'ad free' version for $1.99. . . .it actually came up for free a while back.
> 
> There's also a 'Yahtzee' knockoff called "Simple Dice" that is good if you've just got a few minutes:  You can play a round pretty quickly. This link is to the paid version (only 99¢) but there's a free version as well, which is actually the one I've got.


Another "random mahjong" player here. Amazing how much time can be wasted on this. I even have gotten to like the sound that plays when you make a pair.


----------



## BMathison

Raffeer said:


> Another "random mahjong" player here. Amazing how much time can be wasted on this. I even have gotten to like the sound that plays when you make a pair.


My 80-year old mother in law, who is a huge Mahjong fan, LOVED this game. I couldn't pry my Kindle out of her hands over the weekend. It warmed my heart to see her so comfortable with the touch-screen and carousel.


----------



## Tam

I like Random Mahjong too! My husband watched me play it for an hour on a bus trip recently. I have to hand it to him, he refrained from making suggestions, which I would NOT have been able to do! No idea how he has so much patience!

I love Fruit Ninja, Angry Birds, & Bubble Buster for mindless entertainment. 

For productive activity  I like the Weather Channel, Netflix, Facebook - whoops - not too productive I guess. Better keep up on this thread for ideas!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I never have used Tapatalk.  Can someone please explain it and why I would rather have it than just using the website?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I have wasted many an hour playing mahjong...so I might have to get this app 

I have been spending most of my time lately playing "Enjoy Sudoku", so much nicer playing on the Fire than my phone


----------



## Kelvweb

I recommend Pulse and Wunderlist:

 

_<<added direct links to app. --Betsy>>_


----------



## krm0789

Someone Nameless said:


> I never have used Tapatalk. Can someone please explain it and why I would rather have it than just using the website?


It's much easier to navigate through the app than the website, at least in my opinion. I got a little frustrated coming on here through my Fire-- waiting for things to load, zooming in and out, sometimes clicking would randomly take me to Amazon. The app is a much simpler, cleaner, and faster experience.


----------



## krm0789

I snagged this when it was the free app of the day & it's in my top 3 most used apps (the other 2 being Netflix and Tapatalk). I'm a Google Reader addict and until I found this, was not happy with any of my options for reading news on the Fire (Pulse and I did not really get along, formatting-wise). There are plenty of pre-loaded news 'channels,' you can design your own, and you can integrate your Google Reader. Love.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Someone Nameless said:


> I never have used Tapatalk. Can someone please explain it and why I would rather have it than just using the website?


S, I think there's a free version you can use to browse with (but not post). Hmmm. can't find it, but I'm sure it's been mentioned. Maybe it was a 3rd party app. There's also a version for the iPhone, I use it on my i'Touch.  But there's no free version for the iPhone.


----------



## StephanieJ

One thing I like about Tapatalk - It encourages me to explore subforums I otherwise would not venture into. I will see recent posts/conversations and say "oh that looks interesting!" Do y'all know what I mean? It really enhances forum browsing!! 

I can't believe I did not recommend Stumbleupon! I have used it for years on my computer. It is great on the Fire, absolutely wonderful way to kill time online, find interesting new websites, etc.

And I can't for the life of me insert the pretty links like y'all can! http://www.amazon.com/StumbleUpon/dp/B0060I3IJG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1323114166&sr=1-1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

StephanieJ said:


> I can't believe I did not recommend Stumbleupon! I have used it for years on my computer. It is great on the Fire, absolutely wonderful way to kill time online, find interesting new websites, etc.
> 
> And I can't for the life of me insert the pretty links like y'all can! http://www.amazon.com/StumbleUpon/dp/B0060I3IJG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1323114166&sr=1-1


Stephanie (and everyone else), the simplest way to make "pretty links," and the way I do it, is to use link-maker in our top menu. See it, in the upper left hand corner, next to "Home?" Click on it (or the embedded link I've provided) and then just type in the name of the app and the word "app" and select "All" from the drop down menu on the left. Click on "Make Link" and then select the first image link box on the right--select all the text in the box and copy it, then paste it here.

That's how I got this:


Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Stephanie (and everyone else), the simplest way to make "pretty links," and the way I do it, is to use link-maker in top menu. See it, in the upper left hand corner, next to "Home?" Click on it (or the embedded link I've provided) and then just type in the name of the app and the word "app" and select "All" from the drop down menu on the left. Click on "Make Link" and then select the first image link box on the right--select all the text in the box and copy it, then paste it here.
> 
> That's how I got this:
> 
> 
> Betsy




You are awesome!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

StephanieJ said:


> You are awesome!


By george, I think you've got it! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

StephanieJ said:


> You are awesome!


Pretty!


----------



## racheldeet

Re: Wunderlist -- it says it's not Fire compatible. Does it work okay despite this? Because I'm a super addict to it on my phone/computer, and I'd love to have it on my Fire too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If it's in amazon's app store but doesn't list your Fire as a compatible device, you may be able to get it, but you won't be able to see it on the Fire or download it, I believe.  But you could get it from some other app 'store'. . .like GetJar . . . and try to load it.  You have to set your Fire to accept apps from unknown sources.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hoosiermama said:


> 1. Wifi Transport. Allows you to connect to the Fire with any FTP client via your wireless network. No more hooking up to the computer with the cable.


O.K. Cool. But. . . . .how hard is it to set up the FTP (File Transport Protocol) stuff so it works?


----------



## Shastastan

Thanks for this thread. I'm sure we'll all benefit from it. I only use a few apps. I'm only downloading the ones that I know that I'll use. That's why it doesn't bother me to pay a few bucks for an app. I don't play that many games either so I guess that cuts down also. So far I have 24, but some came on the Fire that I'm unable to remove. Okay, here's the games:

*Sudoku Free, Tetris, Crossword Lite, Frogger, and Angry Birds.* I'm also Getting *Plants v. Zombies*.

For utilities I have:

*Enhanced EMail*. This actually allows me to see my email in a readable (for me) font. *Tapatalk*. Good program but this is the only forum that I can use it for. *Documents to Go*....I may or may not actually use this program. *Tunein Radio*. Listen to all types of stations from all over the world (Ever try to hear something on a hotel/motel radio?).

I'm using AccuWeather, but I'm not sure if I like it better than the Weather Channel.

Not using IMdb, Pulse, Facebook, or Twitter.

Although not an app, Christian Science Monitor Magazine is really great for non-partisan, comprehensive news articles. IMO


----------



## Seamonkey

Kelvweb said:


> I recommend Pulse and Wunderlist:
> 
> 
> 
> _<<added direct links to app. --Betsy>>_


Both of these are saying incompatible with Fire, at least today.


----------



## BMathison

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Stephanie (and everyone else), the simplest way to make "pretty links," and the way I do it, is to use link-maker in our top menu. See it, in the upper left hand corner, next to "Home?" Click on it (or the embedded link I've provided) and then just type in the name of the app and the word "app" and select "All" from the drop down menu on the left. Click on "Make Link" and then select the first image link box on the right--select all the text in the box and copy it, then paste it here.
> 
> That's how I got this:
> 
> 
> Betsy


Ahhhh....


----------



## teri

LOL, feeding my addiction! I must subscribe to this thread.

I had no idea Stumbleupon had an app! I will NEVER get off my Fire now...

Here are a couple of my favs. I haven't been a big fan of Sudoku so I was surprised when this app snagged me. It is one easiest I've used and I love that I can see how stupid I am compared to others.  It give you a % of people who you finish faster than. I'm getting better...LOL



Here is a great app those who like to eavesdrop. At least I feel like I am when I listen in to what is happening. My favorite time to use it is during stormy weather. Those storm chasers get really wired and are a riot! This version is 2.99 but they do have a free version.



It was really hard to just pick two of my eleventy-million apps. I don't want to hog the thread.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ok, so I purchased Tapatalk for my Fire.  It shows that I purchased it on the Amazon web site.  Now where is it?  I went to my list of apps on the device and in the cloud and it's not there.  ooops, never mind.  I just had to sync.  Got it!


----------



## Kelvweb

Seamonkey said:


> Both of these are saying incompatible with Fire, at least today.


Both Wunderlist and Pulse have both been working fine on my Fire. I didn't sideload them. See post below this one as to why this is happening. Yes, I had them before the update. Pulse was pre-installed but I had to activate it/sign up with a user name and password before I could customize it.


----------



## krm0789

Kelvweb said:


> Both Wunderlist and Pulse have both been working fine on my Fire.


Sincethe latest update, some apps may work fine if you already have them, but are listed as incompatible if you do not already have them installed. Frustrating, but wait it out a few days & I expect it'll be solved- I had the same issue with Enhanced Email but it is compatible again.

I thought Pulse came preinstalled though? I could be mistaken...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## corkyb

Amazon has wunderlist x'd out in the app store for my Fire. Do I have to get it from getjar?


----------



## krm0789

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. Cool. But. . . . .how hard is it to set up the FTP (File Transport Protocol) stuff so it works?


I second this question. Ive used FTP clients to upload to websites, is it similar?

Corkyb, the app does seem to be available via GetJar if you want it now

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pulse does come preinstalled.  Wunderlist does not...I'll have to check on it...

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Question regarding Tapatalk. I purchased the app for my android phone from the Android Market. Do I have to buy it again to use on my Fire to get the full features?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got Tapatalk and cant figure out how to get to this forum.


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We started discussing this in the "How Many Apps Do You Have on Your Fire" thread, but I thought it deserved its own app.
> 
> Got an app for the Fire that you absolutely love? Tell us about it here! If you can, a link would be great!
> 
> (You're welcome to to tell us about apps you use that need to be sideloaded, but please indicate that.)
> 
> Right now, I'm playing Jelly Defense a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I am so glad I picked this one up when it was free. It is too fun.

Just a reminder, you should always take a look at the free apps and grab if they are even the slightest bit interesting to you. You may go back months later to find a specific app and discover you already own it.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 8.9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesslyn

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Question regarding Tapatalk. I purchased the app for my android phone from the Android Market. Do I have to buy it again to use on my Fire to get the full features?


No you don't. You only have to double purchase if there is a phone AND a tablet version. For an example lookup SwiftKey. All Amazon apps will indicate their compatibility to your devices right on the app page.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 8.9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Someone Nameless said:


> I got Tapatalk and cant figure out how to get to this forum.


From the home page, search for KindleBoards. (You should see either a ble magnifying glass with the word search, or a magnifying glass at the bottom.)

Click on it and log in....

Betsy


----------



## sherrymyra

I found the board on Tap a talk but I don't know how to put in favorites so I don't have to searching for it every time.  Are there any instructions?  Or can someone help?


----------



## Kelvweb

corkyb said:


> Amazon has wunderlist x'd out in the app store for my Fire. Do I have to get it from getjar?


I didn't have to sideload Wunderlist (or Pulse) BUT I was using it (them) before the update. I'm still able to use both of them just fine. Hmmm.... I hope they won't mess with my Fire. I'd hate to damage my new best friend.

On the Wunderlist site I found the following question and answer, posted on Dec. 3rd and 5th:

"Gabriel Dec 03, 2011 08:55PM CET 
The application is not available anymore on Kindle Fire. Will it be back?

1 Support Staff Answer 
Kirsty Dec 05, 2011 04:00PM CET 
Hi Gabriel,

We're working on an Android optimized version for the Kindle Fire where an 'add' button will be available. However, we can't give a time frame for its release just yet. Please stay tuned and we'll announce as soon as it's ready.

Thanks for your patience,
Kirsty"


----------



## kcrady

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Question regarding Tapatalk. I purchased the app for my android phone from the Android Market. Do I have to buy it again to use on my Fire to get the full features?


If you purchased from the Android Market instead of Amazon Appstore for Android, you'll need to sideload the app to get it on your Kindle - there are instructions for sideloading elsewhere in this forum, and here's another link for that: http://www.knuckleheadnetwork.com/kindle-fire-sideloads/easy-guide-to-getting-apps-on-your-kindle-fire/

If you don't want to try sideloading, then yes, you'll need to buy from Amazon Appstore in order to easily load it to your Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kelvweb said:


> I didn't have to sideload Wunderlist (or Pulse) BUT I was using it (them) before the update. I'm still able to use both of them just fine. Hmmm.... I hope they won't mess with my Fire. I'd hate to damage my new best friend.
> 
> On the Wunderlist site I found the following question and answer, posted on Dec. 3rd and 5th:
> 
> "Gabriel Dec 03, 2011 08:55PM CET
> The application is not available anymore on Kindle Fire. Will it be back?
> 
> 1 Support Staff Answer
> Kirsty Dec 05, 2011 04:00PM CET
> Hi Gabriel,
> 
> We're working on an Android optimized version for the Kindle Fire where an 'add' button will be available. However, we can't give a time frame for its release just yet. Please stay tuned and we'll announce as soon as it's ready.
> 
> Thanks for your patience,
> Kirsty"


I don't think you can hurt the Fire by using it, and the Pulse came preinstalled, so not to worry with it either...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Question regarding Tapatalk. I purchased the app for my android phone from the Android Market. Do I have to buy it again to use on my Fire to get the full features?





kcrady said:


> If you purchased from the Android Market instead of Amazon Appstore for Android, you'll need to sideload the app to get it on your Kindle - there are instructions for sideloading elsewhere in this forum, and here's another link for that: http://www.knuckleheadnetwork.com/kindle-fire-sideloads/easy-guide-to-getting-apps-on-your-kindle-fire/
> 
> If you don't want to try sideloading, then yes, you'll need to buy from Amazon Appstore in order to easily load it to your Fire.


This is correct. . .anything you've purchased from the android market must be sideloaded. OR you must re-purchase it from the Amazon Appstore to use it on the Fire.


----------



## WilsonC

An Uncharted-esque game! Good controls although the puzzles are not very puzzling due to hints that show up way too early.


Fun App for taking your Flickr content with you! 


Great Bible App with awesome audio when using WiFi:


----------



## Lisa M.

StephanieJ said:


> I can't believe I did not recommend Stumbleupon! I have used it for years on my computer. It is great on the Fire, absolutely wonderful way to kill time online, find interesting new websites, etc.


I just spent an hour reading stuff on Stumbleupon, I don't know whether to be grateful to you or mad at you LOL!!


----------



## StephanieJ

Lisa M. said:


> I just spent an hour reading stuff on Stumbleupon, I don't know whether to be grateful to you or mad at you LOL!!


I know!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lisa M. said:


> I just spent an hour reading stuff on Stumbleupon, I don't know whether to be grateful to you or mad at you LOL!!


KindleBoards is my Stumbleupon... 

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama

To get apps from your Android phone to your Fire, download Frostwire (free) and install on both your phone and Fire. Now you can move apps from the phone to the Fire and vice versa. Works to move pictures, music and apps.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> KindleBoards is my Stumbleupon...
> 
> Betsy


Yep!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hoosiermama said:


> To get apps from your Android phone to your Fire, download Frostwire (free) and install on both your phone and Fire. Now you can move apps from the phone to the Fire and vice versa. Works to move pictures, music and apps.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


The app is available in the Amazon AppStore and, currently, is shown as working on the Fire. It's also free.


----------



## StephanieJ

A new twist on Mahjong!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

StephanieJ said:


> A new twist on Mahjong!


I like when they turn board or card games into quests, it's a nice wrinkle. Note that this is one of those where the game play is limited to a set number of levels, to get the rest of the levels, you need to buy the "full game" which right now is $4.99.

I'm enjoying the limited game and will probably look for the full game to be free or on sale...

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

If you find the font on the Fire's default email app a bit small, the free [email protected] app allows you to increase the font size, as well as pinch & zoom to increase it even more if you sometimes need to.

Note - it took me a while to find where to make the adjustments. To adjust font size you need to go into the Menu -> More -> Settings -> Global Settings -> Display -> Font Size. To enable pinch & zoom, Menu -> More -> Settings -> Global Settings -> Interaction -> Gestures ->


----------



## luvmy4brats

I love having a notepad on my phone/tablet for when I need to jot something down real quick. I discovered this one last night and I love it... And it's free!



If you more than one android device, it will sync your notes between them. You can also color code them, sort the order, make lists...


----------



## CegAbq

Luvmy4brats said:


> I love having a notepad on my phone/tablet for when I need to jot something down real quick. I discovered this one last night and I love it... And it's free!
> 
> 
> 
> If you more than one android device, it will sync your notes between them. You can also color code them, sort the order, make lists...


Nice; I already had it from the Android market for my phone - now it's nice to get it and sync things up on the Fire.


----------



## Tabatha

Luvmy4brats said:


> I love having a notepad on my phone/tablet for when I need to jot something down real quick. I discovered this one last night and I love it... And it's free!
> 
> 
> 
> If you more than one android device, it will sync your notes between them. You can also color code them, sort the order, make lists...


Funny, I recommended this app quite a while ago when people were looking for a calendar & notepad app on November 18 in the MUST HAVE APP thread.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tabatha said:


> Funny, I recommended this app quite a while ago when people were looking for a calendar & notepad app on November 18 in the MUST HAVE APP thread.


I must have missed that. I don't often get excited over a note app, but this one seems like it was made just for me!


----------



## Seamonkey

I "bought" it on November 19; glad you like it, Luv and always good to get a recommendation after someone has used one of these apps.


----------



## William G. Jones

My favorite app--and the only one I've ever purchased--is ezPDF. I basically bought my Fire to have a decent platform for reading screenplays on (though I wish I'd waited and gotten a DX on Black Friday), and was sorely disappointed when I tried to open one. But ezPDF does everything I could ever want--from snapping the text to fill the screen to having a nice reverse color-scheme for my fickle eyes.


----------



## sparklemotion

Thank you so much for recommending this one! Simple and perfect, I love it!



Luvmy4brats said:


> I love having a notepad on my phone/tablet for when I need to jot something down real quick. I discovered this one last night and I love it... And it's free!
> 
> 
> 
> If you more than one android device, it will sync your notes between them. You can also color code them, sort the order, make lists...


----------



## Atunah

I haven't really used a lot of "productive" type apps, I am hooked on the games 

I love all kinds of puzzles like crosswords, soduko. But I also like those whatever they called where you have to find clues and solve things. Like the Grisly Manor, I liked that one, but it was way way to short. Something like Myst. I don't think they make games like that though. If anyone sees any, let me know.

But here is one I got because the reviews were right and the screenshots looked good and I totally love it
Its .99 cents
Quell


It is so relaxing while playing. Just so smooth. Highly recommend if you like puzzle type games. 
Its also one of my coolest looking icons on my carousel


----------



## StephanieJ

This is a very fun game. It starts off easy and gets YIKES hard. It is 10 cent today only!


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like when they turn board or card games into quests, it's a nice wrinkle. Note that this is one of those where the game play is limited to a set number of levels, to get the rest of the levels, you need to buy the "full game" which right now is $4.99.
> 
> I'm enjoying the limited game and will probably look for the full game to be free or on sale...
> 
> Betsy


Here is a question. For Betsy or anyone else that knows. When one gets one of these trial free games and then decides to get the full version, so I do that in something from within the app? Or just going through the store and buying the full version that way. I am still very new with this app stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Here is a question. For Betsy or anyone else that knows. When one gets one of these trial free games and then decides to get the full version, so I do that in something from within the app? Or just going through the store and buying the full version that way. I am still very new with this app stuff.


Usually it's within the app, there's somewhere on the main page of the app to buy the full product. There was on that Mahjong adventure game that was posted here.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Thanks


----------



## BTackitt

Is back to available again, and compatible with the Fire. (Mine never stopped working!)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Atunah said:


> I haven't really used a lot of "productive" type apps, I am hooked on the games
> 
> I love all kinds of puzzles like crosswords, soduko. But I also like those whatever they called where you have to find clues and solve things. Like the Grisly Manor, I liked that one, but it was way way to short. Something like Myst. I don't think they make games like that though. If anyone sees any, let me know.
> 
> But here is one I got because the reviews were right and the screenshots looked good and I totally love it
> Its .99 cents
> Quell
> 
> 
> It is so relaxing while playing. Just so smooth. Highly recommend if you like puzzle type games.
> Its also one of my coolest looking icons on my carousel


You can get this one for free through Getjar. I have it, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## JimC1946

*FlightView Free* is a first rate free app for getting airline flight information and tracking flights. For flights in the air, it displays the plane's location overlaid on a map; it even overlays weather radar on the map.

http://www.amazon.com/FlightView-Inc-Free/dp/B00506C6GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1323994475&sr=1-1


----------



## BTackitt

here's the KB link Jim:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Jim & BT!

Betsy


----------



## maries

JimC1946 said:


> *FlightView Free* is a first rate free app for getting airline flight information and tracking flights. For flights in the air, it displays the plane's location overlaid on a map; it even overlays weather radar on the map.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FlightView-Inc-Free/dp/B00506C6GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1323994475&sr=1-1


I have this on my iphone and love this app.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have an app to recommend. It is not in the Amazon app store, but you can get it from getjar. it's an app called "screen filter". It will lower the brightness of the screen as much as you want it to. I installed it on my phone a few days ago and  love it. I just put it on my fire tonight and it works perfectly. 

~ Luv


----------



## CegAbq

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have an app to recommend. It is not in the Amazon app store, but you can get it from getjar. it's an app called "screen filter". It will lower the brightness of the screen as much as you want it to. I installed it on my phone a few days ago and love it. I just put it on my fire tonight and it works perfectly.
> 
> ~ Luv


So it lets you dim the screen more than built in dimmer?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, I keep picking things like this (the flight one) up. . .even though I hardly ever fly.  It will live in the cloud until I need to use it, I guess.  Or just delete it.  They don't take up much space, I guess!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, I keep picking things like this (the flight one) up. . .even though I hardly ever fly. It will live in the cloud until I need to use it, I guess. Or just delete it. They don't take up much space, I guess!


I use FlightView (or something similar on the iPad) to check on friends' and relatives' flights so I know if they are on time coming or going.... I would probably leave it on the cloud most of the time and just put it on the device for those times when I have someone arriving or departing.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

CegAbq said:


> So it lets you dim the screen more than built in dimmer?


Yes..


----------



## Hoosiermama

> I have an app to recommend. It is not in the Amazon app store, but you can get it from getjar. it's an app called "screen filter". It will lower the brightness of the screen as much as you want it to. I installed it on my phone a few days ago and love it. I just put it on my fire tonight and it works perfectly.


Do you have a link for that app? I can't seem to find it at GetJar. Their search drives me insane. If I search for "screen filter" I get a bunch of ebay apps and ebooks.


----------



## Shastastan

I like shooting games. Here's one that will keep your eye-hand coordination going. That's mostly what it is as the levels get more difficult. I like not having to wade through a "story", pick up "clues", etc.. This game is mostly action. Hope you can afford 99 cents at the Amazon Fire App Store.


----------



## Tabatha

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have an app to recommend. It is not in the Amazon app store, but you can get it from getjar. it's an app called "screen filter". It will lower the brightness of the screen as much as you want it to. I installed it on my phone a few days ago and love it. I just put it on my fire tonight and it works perfectly.
> 
> ~ Luv


I just saw what they mean about having trouble finding apps on getjar, but here is the dimmer one:

http://www.getjar.com/mobile/123466/screen-filter-for-google-nexus-one/?ref=0&lvt=1324074400&sid=7x53jpiab1njuq03&c=2mz8hio95asf91jq11&lang=en


----------



## Atunah

I think I would like this filter thing if it can tone down the brightness some more. I am really surprised at how bright it still is even on lowest setting. But I think getting that is a bit more complicated for me than I want to mess with. 
I figured out how to get drop box on my Fire, but that is the extend of my fiddling . Knowing me, I'll mess something up somewhere. 
Wonder if they can fiddle with the brightness meter in a update. Just seems it should go lower than it does.

I was reading last night a bit on my Fire and had it all the way turned down. I got the Readers Digest App earlier and was browsing the issue and realized after that it was still on lowest setting. It was perfectly readable in daytime on that. Should be way to dim for a magazine.

And I want to thank who ever suggested that Artifacts Mahjong earlier, I flove it. I already bought it. The tiles zoom in automatically and it is so well done. Some of these card and board games have pieces so tiny it hurts my eyes even with my bifocals. I need my stuff large. This one does that. The same developer makes The Mystery of the Crystal Portal and I love that one too. You have to find objects and unlock things. The free one gets you one level and then I had to get the full version as its a lot of fun 
4.99 though


Free version is here 


I am having a lot of fun with all these games.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I like Stumbled Upon but boy is it slow to load.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Tabatha said:


> I just saw what they mean about having trouble finding apps on getjar, but here is the dimmer one:
> 
> http://www.getjar.com/mobile/123466/screen-filter-for-google-nexus-one/?ref=0&lvt=1324074400&sid=7x53jpiab1njuq03&c=2mz8hio95asf91jq11&lang=en


Drat. When I click that link, it says its not Fire compatible.

Edited to add: I did find one called Brightness Setting that does the same thing and darkens the screen nicely.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq

@ luvmy4brats: what is it about ColorNote that you like better than Evernote? I've used Evernote quite a bit in the past & I see that the Fire has that app available.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Luvmy4brats said:


> I love having a notepad on my phone/tablet for when I need to jot something down real quick. I discovered this one last night and I love it... And it's free!
> 
> 
> 
> If you more than one android device, it will sync your notes between them. You can also color code them, sort the order, make lists...


I use this one nearly every day. It is excellent.


----------



## Tabatha

This file explorer allows you to transfer files from computer over wifi instead of connecting to computer. On the android site it said it was compatible with the fire. May want to go to developers site for a much later version 1.6.0.8 dated 11/20/2011. Google is your friend.


----------



## TLM

StumbledUpon isn't letting me sign in, hummm.  I have tried the funny words letters 1/2 dozen times, but it always says I am entering them wrong.  Hummm.   And it looks like such a prefect app for me, too.


Signed up through the laptop.  Love it!  Unfortunately I stumbled upon a recipe for pull apart stacked cinnamon bread.


----------



## Ronald

Movie Vault - Classic Films. Under a buck and over 1000 old movies. Some classic some not.
Works well.
Ron



_--added link. Betsy_


----------



## Hoosiermama

I have wasted more time playing Quell since it was mentioned that it was free on GetJar.  

Note to self: stop installing games....


----------



## givemelight

Hoosiermama said:


> Drat. When I click that link, it says its not Fire compatible.
> 
> Edited to add: I did find one called Brightness Setting that does the same thing and darkens the screen nicely.


I think I found it - http://www.amazon.com/Cache-Real-Brightness-Setting/dp/B004Q0E9ES
Can anyone confirm this is working on the Fire? Currently says not compatible with the Fire.

And I would agree, the factory dimmer is not dim enough.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For apps purchased from Amazon, if they're not marked for Fire, you won't be able to load them directly.  I suppose you might be able to figure out a way to download them to your computer and side load them, but I would not expect them to work.

You may find a dimmer app via some other app seller.  It may or may not work with fire; you would have to enable loading apps from 'unknown sources'.


----------



## luvmy4brats

CegAbq said:


> @ luvmy4brats: what is it about ColorNote that you like better than Evernote? I've used Evernote quite a bit in the past & I see that the Fire has that app available.


I don't think I've ever used Evernote. I know I have the app though. I just like very simple note apps (I'm one of the few people happy with the notes on the iPhone/iPad.

As for the screen filter app, sorry, I didn't realize that Getjar wasn't showing it is compatible for the Fire. I got it from the Android Market for my phone and then just copied the APK to my Fire with no problems.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Does anyone know if Splashtop Desktop Remote for the Fire will work with a Mac computer?


----------



## Meemo

Someone Nameless said:


> Does anyone know if Splashtop Desktop Remote for the Fire will work with a Mac computer?


There's Spashtop Streamer for the Mac - that's what you need to download to the computer to use with the Spashtop app. I haven't done it yet - have the app but haven't downloaded the streamer to the iMac yet.

http://www.splashtop.com/streamer/download?from=remotedesktop


----------



## Tiffany01

What apps do ya all have?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome, Tiffany!

That's a pretty broad question.  It would be easier to say what apps I don't have.    You can check out the Free App of the Day thread, most of us have those, and there's a favorite app.

You have a Fire?  What apps do you have or which do you like best?

Betsy


----------



## Tiffany01

I have angrey Birds and a word search.


----------



## Tiffany01

What apps do YOU have?

I have:

Words With Friends. (mom uses it).
Angry Birds.
Word Search​


----------



## geniebeanie

So far I am  addicted to Cut The Rope, Angry Birds, Movie Trivia and Word Search.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ronald said:


> Movie Vault - Classic Films. Under a buck and over 1000 old movies. Some classic some not.
> Works well.
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> _--added link. Betsy_


Ron, thanks for this! It's currently $1.99 but I downloaded it anyway. The Movie listings are downloading now....looking forward to it.

Betsy


----------



## Malweth

Currently I'm using (ranked by amount of use / importance):

LastPass (essential for secure passwords!!)
Alchemy (an excellent game)
ES File Explorer
Tapatalk
Ultimate To-do list
Dolphin HD
Badass Battery Monitor
ComiCat
Brewing Assistant
ZymTools
PG Calculator (Free)
PandaTetsuki (Beta)
Words With Friends (I mostly still use the computer)
IMO Instant Messenger

Come January, probably the Sparkpeople app will be more important 
I have other apps installed, but they'll probably be removed.


----------



## Amy Corwin

If you're a bird watcher, even just casually, I recommend iBird. It's fantastic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll note here to be sure to check for updates.  Tapatalk has been updated, for example.  When you get a new app notification, tap on it.  A list of apps waiting to be downloaded will show, and one of the taps is "updates."

I prefer Word With Friends on the iPad, I find the jump in size to place tiles on the Fire a little annoying, though I do use it.

I use Pulse and the video app a lot.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Simple Dice is basically Yahtzee. . . .quick time killer when you've just got a few minutes.

 Random Mahjong is good when you've got maybe a half hour of time to kill. 

Both of those have free and paid versions.

 Tapatalk is good when you're just browsing but don't need to be writing long responses. It's $2.99 but was a free 'app of the day' once so may be again sometime.

 Woot Watcher is good for checking Woot daily to see what's on offer. You can set it to remind you to do so.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Amy Corwin said:


> If you're a bird watcher, even just casually, I recommend iBird. It's fantastic.


I love iBird, have it for the iPad. I also have this one on the iPad and just picked it up for the Fire at $4.95.



They have different strengths. And I'm a birding guide


Spoiler



slut


, I have them all in paper. Not as many available yet in apps, but I expect I'll have them all as they come available.

Betsy


----------



## teri

I have to agree about Alchemy. Become a virtual scientist...


----------



## sparklemotion

Ronald said:


> Movie Vault - Classic Films. Under a buck and over 1000 old movies. Some classic some not.
> Works well.
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> _--added link. Betsy_


Oh that one looks interesting! I love classic films. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here are 9 games from Electronic Arts for Kindle Fire. All on sale for 99¢. I think I must have TETRIS.


----------



## VondaZ

I don't know if there are any old time radio fans out there, but I found this today for free and really like it. It streams old time radio shows to the fire. It has a lot of stuff - organized by genre, including all of CBS Radio Mystery Theater, which I used to listen to when I was a kid. Too bad my dad doesn't have an Android device - he would enjoy this.


Old Time Radio Player


----------



## Meemo

VondaZ said:


> I don't know if there are any old time radio fans out there, but I found this today for free and really like it. It streams old time radio shows to the fire. It has a lot of stuff - organized by genre, including all of CBS Radio Mystery Theater, which I used to listen to when I was a kid. Too bad my dad doesn't have an Android device - he would enjoy this.
> 
> 
> Old Time Radio Player


Oh cool - thanks for posting! I grabbed this as soon as I saw your post - I don't remember listening so much as a child, but when we were stationed overseas in the 70's they played the old radio dramas & comedies early in the evening and sometimes on weekends on Armed Forces Network Radio - and where we were stationed that's all we got, didn't get AFN TV. I'd listen to those shows when I was cleaning up the kitchen after dinner and enjoyed them. I'll definitely be checking them out.


----------



## luvmy4brats

VondaZ said:


> I don't know if there are any old time radio fans out there, but I found this today for free and really like it. It streams old time radio shows to the fire. It has a lot of stuff - organized by genre, including all of CBS Radio Mystery Theater, which I used to listen to when I was a kid. Too bad my dad doesn't have an Android device - he would enjoy this.
> 
> 
> Old Time Radio Player


I love this app... We used to listen to these shows on the long boring drive between las Vegas and Tucson .. Made it about 3-4 times a year.


----------



## Meemo

Along the lines of the Movie Vault and Old Time Radio Player apps, I just saw this one - movies & TV shows (may be some overlap with Movie Vault on the movies), and also free:


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Last night I downloaded speed anatomy. I kept playing and playing. I need to work on ny bones and muscle still

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## teri

Vegas_Asian said:


> Last night I downloaded speed anatomy. I kept playing and playing. I need to work on ny bones and muscle still
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


It is fun and I was surprised at how much I remember. And it is freeeeeeee....


----------



## Meemo

It's free - I just picked it up tonight - haven't tried it yet but it sounds promising. Just tried it - it works pretty much like ReadItLater.

"ChefTap automatically imports your favorite recipes from any web site or blog, without copying and pasting. ChefTap uses an advanced artificial intelligence engine specifically designed to find recipes on any English language web page.

With ChefTap, you're no longer limited to the major corporate recipe sites. Have a favorite food blog? No problem! ChefTap will import those recipes too and give you a link to the original post in case you want to refer back to it.

When it's time to cook, ChefTap displays recipes in an easy-to-read format. ChefTap can keep you organized in the kitchen so you can spend more time with family and friends."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bumping this as there have been a couple new threads where people are asking for app recommendations...

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha

Free Anti-Virus has great reviews at Amazon, Fire Compatible.


----------



## JimC1946

*My favorite apps*
Documents to Go
FlightView Free
MapQuest
Splashtop
Restaurant Weight Watchers

*My favorite games*
Angry Birds (any version)
aTilt 3D Labyrinth
Pinball HD
Reversi
Router
Where's My Water?


----------



## kklawiter

My kids favorite games are:
Birdland 
Angry Birds 
Rut the Rope
Tap Zoo 
Where's My Water

If you got kids, particularly younger ones, I highly recommend Zoodles: Kid Mode, it locks the kindle so they can't access other things, or accidently order stuff. It has games, videos, a drawing app, and books you can buy, and you can select what apps they are allowed to have access to. I don't have a premium membership, just use the free app, so can't put an opinion in on that part.

I like to play Stupid Zombies, and Words with Friends. Words with Friends is great because you can connect and play with friends and family thru facebook or who have the app on their device or phone, plus chat while playing.

A couple other apps I enjoy are Picasso (great for doodling), Pandara Radio, and Out of Milk for grocery shopping.


----------



## Steven Stickler

Hi all,

Some great finds here--Thanks!!

I frankly am disappointed that many of the android apps I use on my phone haven't been adapted for the fire yet (yes, I know about side-loading but hasn't always worked for me).

However, I do like the Politico and ProPublica apps, and stumbleupon works great. Songza is a good one for music lovers.

Best, s


----------



## Steven Stickler

oh, and forgot to mention: Pulse is great if you like any of the underlying sources that it feeds you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You can also use Pulse to read your Google Reader feed...

Betsy


----------



## VondaZ

I like this new word game and it is on sale until Feb 5th. Kind of like Lingo:


Wordsplosion (Kindle Fire Edition)


----------



## Shastastan

I bought it today, but I've yet to get any correct. I can come up with words, but they are wrong. They want words not commonly used such as "dryly".

stan 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## VondaZ

Shastastan said:


> I bought it today, but I've yet to get any correct. I can come up with words, but they are wrong. They want words not commonly used such as "dryly".


I noticed this as well - that the words seem to be chosen randomly from a dictionary without regard to how common they are (phyla was one of the words I couldn't get - I know the word, but I would never think of it at random). However, after playing for a while, I have started to master it. Trying words with different vowels in it is also helpful even when you know that can't be the word just to figure out which vowels are used. Also note that the letters that were correct but in the wrong place show up in the bubbles in the work space. If you touch one, it will show you the possible places where it could go given where you had tried it in the past. This helps a lot - along with using the help when it becomes available on those really hard words.


----------



## Shastastan

Thanks for those tips, Vonda.  I would have never gotten "phyla" since I've never even heard of it.  I guess my vocabulary may be somewhat limited.  Some of that problem may have come from being in the military and law enforcement where we made extensive use of some words that have not made it into the dictionary.


----------



## SEABEE22

My new fire comes tomorrow. I can barely get through the first page without writing down apps to DL. Thanks.


----------



## JimC1946

Gravity Words is a new word game that I like. It's fast-paced as you grab falling letters to make as many words as you can within a time limit.


----------



## JimC1946

One of the most useful apps that I've seen is TripAdvisor. It's not just for planning trips, it has tons of info about all kinds of entertainment and dining in your own location. Best of all, it's a free app.



TripAdvisor also has dedicated apps for some of the larger cities.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish

JimC1946 said:


> Gravity Words is a new word game that I like. It's fast-paced as you grab falling letters to make as many words as you can within a time limit.


Thanks for the recommendation, can't wait for you to take a peek at my newest creation!


----------



## Sherlock

Try this one -- it's a matching game. The graphics aren't as sharp as they could be, but boy is it a time sink. Makes me keep saying "Just one more screen. Just one more. Just one more..........."

Kyodai Game


----------



## Sherlock

Huh, just checked it out at Amazon and it doesn't have much in the way of reviews, but I think it's great.  The music is lame so I have it turned off.


----------



## Denvertoad

I wasn't pleased with the sound quality from our KF. Did a bit of looking about and found this... http://androidcommunity.com/android-community-app-of-the-week-dsp-manager-20120120/ >>Requires sideload<<

What a difference!!! The sound is now richer and fuller. Movies and music sound much better, and with headphones the improvement is even more dramatic.


----------



## ScottinBend

I just got my new Fire and found this great Site.  I don't have an app to add as you have all added the ones I would have mentioned!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My new favorite game on my Fire is Open Sea!


$0.99 and well worth it!

Your job is to part the seas to allow your little pilgrim people to cross. You do this by dragging your finger through the four bands of sea. You can move individual bands, which is important as sometimes new groups try to cross before the last group is done. Occasionally, they are also chased by mummies.  You have a goal (save 8 people out of 9, for example) for each level, and like Angry Birds, get awarded one, two or three stars depending on how well you achieve your goal. Additional powers and challenges are unlocked as you proceed through the game.

The little people make adorable little noises and the graphics are clean and attractive.










Read about this in a magazine and now I'm hooked....just in time as I finished Villagers VS Vampires.

Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ

I bit!  It looks kinda like Where's my Water.. looks fun, thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been looking for a good calculator for my Fire, and have gone through several trying to find the perfect one. I think the perfect calculator is a very personal thing, depending mostly on what one does with a calculator. I just want to be able to do basic stuff, the few times I need to do more than I can do in my head (like splitting restaurant bills when I've had a glass of wine). I've gone through
Cube Calculator (4 1/2 *)
Calculator Ultimate Lite (4 *)
Office Calculator Free (4 1/2 *)
and PG Calculator (Free) (4 *)

Well, I think I found my keeper, Calculator Plus Free (Kindle Fire Edition):


A solid five-star app, with 413 five-star reviews, 62 four-star reviews and nothing lower.

It's attractive, bright, has a nearly full screen keyboard and easy to read results display.










You can copy your result by pressing and holding on the main part of the results display (or paste a number into the app by the same method).

To calculate a tip, enter the item cost, then + the per cent and tap =. 37 + 25%
The result, 46.25 will show in the top of the display and the breakdown 37 + 9.25 will be shown below. Easy peasy for entering into credit card charge slips.  (for Ann: yes, I do this in my head, but not everyone does....)

It has a memory "tape" where you can see past calculations--tap on the lower part of the results display. You can clear the history or just close the tape after viewing. A tape is one of my "must haves."










There's also a paid version for $0.99 which removes the ads. The ads, however, are very unobtrusive, in a narrow band at the top, but if that bothers you, $0.99 for this very nice calculator is not too much. I thought about buying the ad-free version just to support the company, I like it that much, but instead opted to buy the Fraction Calculator (Kindle Fire Edition) by the same company. I add fractions and divide them quite often in quilting, and while I know the decimal equivalents of 1/8 and larger, I have to think about the others and if it's 5/8 or 7/16, forgettaboutit! 

Just thought I'd share!

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My new favorite game on my Fire is Open Sea!
> $0.99 and well worth it!


Okay, I bit... there goes another 99¢.


----------

